# Treadmill motor swap flywheel reworked.



## aametalmaster (Mar 2, 2014)

Made an adapter to bolt to the cast iron flywheel to adapt a larger motor where the orig was threaded on. Made up a hub with a flange and cut the ribs from the back of the flywheel to fit...Bob


----------

